# Top 10 24 hour Cities



## dmarney (Jul 26, 2008)

What do you think are the world's top 24 hour cities, cities 'that never sleep' such as New york and Hong Kong.


----------



## Azia (Nov 18, 2007)

*re.....*



dmarney said:


> What do you think are the world's top 24 hour cities, cities 'that never sleep' such as New york and Hong Kong.


i think it must be nyc (times square,east village ,harlem 125 street,greenpoint ,astoria ,jackson heigths ??)

London (picadilly sq, soho, brixton)

Sao Paulo (the japanese quarter)

Barcelona (old barceloneta,rambla

Goa beach cities -- india 


Tokyo (shivuku ,shibuya)

Rio (ipanema , copacama quarters

Berlin (friedrichshain-Kreuzberg;prenzlauerberg ; Nollendorfplatz quarter ; north neukölln )

so anything else ...???


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

in the US from personal experience, it would be Las Vegas and Miami. From the limited number of cities ive been to world wide, i would add Berlin.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

:lock:


----------



## dmarney (Jul 26, 2008)

WANCH said:


> :lock:


? what?


----------



## Taylorhoge (Feb 5, 2006)

I agree with Wanch on that one...LOCK IT


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

I don't see why this should be locked.

Cities that should definitely be in the list:

Vegas,
Miami,
NY,
Amsterdam,
London,
Paris,
Berlin,
Sydney,
Singapore,
Tokyo,
Hong Kong,

..


----------



## new-sk (Sep 20, 2008)

athens for sure


----------



## dmarney (Jul 26, 2008)

Taylorhoge said:


> I agree with Wanch on that one...LOCK IT


Lock it for what?!


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Azia said:


> so anything else ...???


Erm, there is a distinct possibility that Hong Kong could be a 24 hour city. At least, it has the highest density of 24/7 7-11s.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

Unless it turns city vs. city ( which it totally could) I don't see any reason to lock this right away either. Why? There are a ton of threads like this that made it several pages with civil discussion.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

A gambling city should definitely be 24/7 - Vegas!


----------



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

Ni3lS said:


> Amsterdam,
> ..


:nono:
shops close at 18:00, pubs&clubs at 3:00 (week) or 4:00 (weekend), with little exceptions


----------



## LONG_FFM (Nov 5, 2009)

Frankfurt

Not Shopping Sitricts, but Sachsenhausen, Nordend, Rotlichtviertel, Hanauer Landstraße and of course Airport.


----------



## neil (Jan 20, 2005)

Come on what about MANCHESTER (MADchester).


----------



## Darkthekiller (Mar 11, 2009)

Beirut ! there's always people in this city ! 24/7


----------



## 2co2co (Apr 8, 2008)

Forum rules :speech:

:lock:


----------



## dmarney (Jul 26, 2008)

2co2co said:


> Forum rules :speech:
> 
> :lock:


I still dont understand


----------



## B-Patriot (Mar 30, 2005)

neil said:


> Come on what about MANCHESTER (MADchester).


I'm not sure Manchester is quite there yet.. but its making really good progress towards that end


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

In São Paulo there are traffic jams at 3 am. Supermarkets full of consumers at 4 am. That counts?


----------



## brossa (May 21, 2007)

Azia said:


> London (picadilly sq, soho, brixton)


Brixton?? :lol: 


Who on earth risks to be outdoors after 6pm in Brixton?


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

How is London a "24 hour" city? Maybe there's bars, but what about everything else? Stuff there closes ridiculously early. In America, even in smaller cities most shops will stay open until 9 or 10.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

^ I think you need to visit London again. Theyve relaxed the old licensing laws, and London shops now close late, till about 8-9pm on the mains, a few later. It used to be late night shopping only on Wednesday or Thursday depending on the streets (like in a rotation), nowadays its every day.

True though, the 24 hr city that gets touted is all about nightlife (and alot of it), but there's much less for shopping (although almost all the supermarkets in London, and most in England are 24 hrs). Also stuff like going to a library as you can in the States, or just plain chilling out with family or parks/ promenades all night as in North Africa and Asia is scant. Over here late night/ early morning remains the domain of the party people, with the only thing you can do being money spending .


Saying that you got to remember nightlife in Europe is far more lucrative and popular a business than elsewhere, and is BIG, due to high alcohol consumption and age old social traditions- not just a bar here and there, but every street, every night. For example NYC may have 3000 bars, while London has 8000 traditional pubs alone, and countless more bars. Places like Barcelona have 10,000, Madrid 30,000. Meanwhile 500,000 people go nightclubbing in London every Saturday, with 2 million ecstasy tabs consumed in the country, and over 90% of banknotes have traces of cocaine (http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/6208877.stm). Thus its true to say the choices you see touted 24 hrs may not be very varied, but it is multitudinous, and the people who patronise them number in their hundreds of thousands, if not millions.

Going out is a big part of life in the European cities, if not the raison d'etre for moving there in the first place.


----------



## arief_malaysia96 (Aug 2, 2009)

my rankings:

1.Las Vegas
2.New York
3.Montreal
4.London
5.Hong Kong
6.Tokyo
7.Berlin
8.Paris
9.Rio
10.Singapore


----------



## Anderson Geimz (Mar 29, 2008)

dmarney said:


> Lock it for what?!


For being retarded like most of his threads...


----------



## kicksilver (Oct 27, 2009)

I don't think Rio is a 24/7 city... Sure, there are a few clubs and pubs open until midnight in the south zone, but that's it.


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

Easily Madrid . Rightly known as the nightlife capital of the world . Next i would put Tokyo .


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

Sydney, Melbourne, Tokyo, Amsterdam, Berlin and Paris are up there.


----------



## woutero (Jan 14, 2008)

In Amsterdam, the only thing that is open 24h a day is the bike parking garage at Amsterdam South station.

Local shops close at 6 or 7. Supermarkets close at 10. Bars close at 2-3 AM. Clubs stay open later, and there are lots of small night shops and eating places open at night. But I think there are many better candidates in the world. 

Even many smaller cities in the US have grocery stores that are open all night.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

the spliff fairy said:


> ditto, I also find it very hard to believe Leicester Square or Piccadilly to be empty at any time of night, on any day of the week (unless its Xmas Day or 6-7am). Walk through nearby Tottenham Court Rd or Trafalgar Square even with their nightbus crowds, vendors, and 24/7 eateries that cater to them, and the fact London's last rush hour is at 4am, and you'll know what I mean.


The same is true for Helsinki but I don´t see anyone proposing it to be a 24/7 city. The streets can be extremely crowded on a saturday night - even at 5 am. When I visited London back in 08 I went to the west end 2 in the morning, and what I experienced was nothing extraordinary. I can´t remember what day of the week it was so that might change things. Tottenham Court road and Leicester Square were busy but soho was alsmot deserted. Dunno if I went to the right places though. Brick Lane is another story though. London still has fantastic nightlife, there´s no denying that.


----------



## Anderson Geimz (Mar 29, 2008)

woutero said:


> In Amsterdam, the only thing that is open 24h a day is the bike parking garage at Amsterdam South station.
> 
> Local shops close at 6 or 7. Supermarkets close at 10. Bars close at 2-3 AM. Clubs stay open later, and there are lots of small night shops and eating places open at night. But I think there are many better candidates in the world.
> 
> Even many smaller cities in the US have grocery stores that are open all night.


So smaller US cities are 24h and Amsterdam is not? :nuts:


----------



## olahtipota (Jan 27, 2008)

*!!!!!!!ATHENS - GREECE!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Filip (Oct 10, 2003)

If Montreal is up there so is Toronto. The biggest clubbing scene is now there. Sorry Montreal, it's ACTUALLY true.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

WANCH said:


> :lock:



:yes:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=889448

^^


----------

